# I design the slingshot



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

Only for $26 in china

630 stainless steel casting, high hardness, HRC32, ball playing up generally not bad, G10 patch


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are you selling? If so, I think this needs to be in the BST section.


----------



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

不销售到除中国之外，因为我没有外贸人员
Do not sell to other than China, because I do not have foreign trade personnel

仅供观赏
For ornamental purposes only


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! Beautiful slingshot!!


----------



## Jeffrey D.Johnson (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, it's interesting and beautiful.


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

That is a beautiful slingshot! Nice work.

Sent from my SM-T670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jafdynasty (Jun 6, 2017)

This is super cool slingshot!


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice 52yeb, excellent casting work.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

The frame is cool but I'm more curious about that sweet looking purple rubber.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like the attachment method very clean looking.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Very pretty!
Is there a reason for the gap at the bottom?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice. If you ever get your export licence I would be interested in purchasing one. You do beautiful work and I like the cat too.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Don't shoot the nice kitty!!! That is a fine looking frame with some pizzazz.


----------

